# Dumeril's boas



## reptilia5 (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone keep Dumeril's boas? I have a male and am wanting to inquire if anyone else has a male that is full grown so I can get an idea of average size. The web is so full of different "average" sizes information so I wanted to hear from keepers of these beautiful boas the size their snakes topped out.My boy is now around 6 feet.


----------



## sschind (Apr 26, 2014)

Just came across this thread. You probably have your answer by now but if not here is my opinion. At 6 feet your male Dumerils probably won't get much bigger. I did see one at a swap once that was an absolute monster at about 8 foot and about 6-7 inches in diameter but that was a rare exception I tink. I have one now that is about 5 foot and I've had him for about 6 years and I've had a couple of others over the years and none were over 6 feet. They are my favorite "large" constrictor and by far the most docile I have ever worked with.

I seem to recall a quote by Bill Love (he does Madagascar ecotours) saying he had never seen a Dumerils over 6 foot in the wild so they don't get very large.


----------



## reptilia5 (Apr 28, 2014)

sschind said:


> Just came across this thread. You probably have your answer by now but if not here is my opinion. At 6 feet your male Dumerils probably won't get much bigger. I did see one at a swap once that was an absolute monster at about 8 foot and about 6-7 inches in diameter but that was a rare exception I tink. I have one now that is about 5 foot and I've had him for about 6 years and I've had a couple of others over the years and none were over 6 feet. They are my favorite "large" constrictor and by far the most docile I have ever worked with.
> 
> I seem to recall a quote by Bill Love (he does Madagascar ecotours) saying he had never seen a Dumerils over 6 foot in the wild so they don't get very large.


Thanks for the info. They are awesome snakes. Had mine out today for some sun while waiting outside the mall for my wife and step-daughter. Four guys saw it on the grassy "island" of the parking lot and wanted their picture taken with it.They were very surprised at how calm and easy to handle it was. They are great snakes. and good conversation pieces,


----------



## DrakeLineous (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd say yours is most likely full grown. Snakes do keep growing forever but after a certain point it's not really noticeable anymore. I had an 8' female a while back but she's with someone else now. They're the most docile snakes I've ever encountered. Even when I had to remove some stuck shed on her body and head she didn't show signs of aggression. She wasn't good with other snakes though and even bit my pine, I guess the reports of them eating other snakes is probably true.


----------

